# Paul Chen's "Dynasty Swords"-series



## LilleTiger (May 5, 2003)

Hi everybody!

Has anyone had the chance to handle one of these swords personally? I'm about to buy the "Ching" sword and i would really appreciate any information about this sword. Blade quality, balance, edge details etc. I was pretty convinced that a sword at this price (800-900$) would be of a certain quality, but after reading a bad review of the "Yanling" sword i am not so certain. Any reviews of one of the "Dynasty" swords would be greatly appreciated!

/karma!


----------



## Taiji fan (May 5, 2003)

do you have a web link for them at all?  A mate of mine bought swords direct from an guy based in China and they were awful...but I don't know if it is the same company you are talking about....


----------



## chufeng (May 5, 2003)

I have a Paul Chen TaiJi Jien made from damascus steel...Excellent workmanship, very well balanced, and sharp !!!
I also have a LungChuan blade...the Chen blade is stiffer and a bit heavier but it is the blade I'd choose between the two for combat. I only paid $160...won it on eBay  plus shipping. Many times, if you're patient and you're willing to take a risk...you can find Chen blades offered on eBay.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## yilisifu (May 5, 2003)

I have a Chen broadsword, straight sword, and katana.  All are very excellent swords!  They are masterfully made and razor sharp.  For anyone interested in quality swords, I highly recommend Chen's blades.


----------



## Matt Stone (May 5, 2003)

I have a Chen broadsword as well...  I am really looking forward to spending some hours honing the edge...  It is combat steel, inflexible, but well balanced and, I suspect, fully capable of lopping off and arm, leg or head should it be extended in anger in my general direction...

There Can Be Only One.

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## LilleTiger (May 6, 2003)

*taijifan* Paul Chen is a highly respected swordsmith and i know that a lot of his blades are very high quality. The particular blades i asked about are these (the Han, Ming an Ching blades): http://www.casiberia.com/cas_website/productsearch.asp?sub=yes&cat=Swords and Daggers&subcat=Chinese 

The cool thing about these blades is that they are all made as replicas of museum objects. I just wanted to know how they handle before i bought one! I have now bought the Ching sword and i am awaiting delivery! 
Thanx everybody!


----------



## yilisifu (May 6, 2003)

They handle wonderfully.   The straight sword I have is light as a pencil and razor-sharp.  Chen makes his swords in the way of the old school.  They're not just stamped out.


----------



## Taiji fan (May 7, 2003)

Lilletiger.....that sounds fine then.....I don't remember the company my mate bought the sword from, but his were definately poor quality in both the manufacture and handling...enjoy your sword when it arrives!


----------



## yilisifu (May 7, 2003)

Taijin Fan -
    I'll bet your friend bought sword(s) from another Chinese fellow (in China) who advertises a lot on e-bay.  His swords aren't terribly pricey, but the shipping charges will kill you!  He touts the fact that he makes each sword by hand...


----------

